# PCI Express und AGP



## herbertthaler (12. März 2005)

Hallo 

ich möchte meinen PC mit einem neuen Board ausstatten.
P4 und ein dazugehöriges Board 
dazu meine frage, gibt es mainboards die pci express grafikkarten und agp grafikkarten unterstützen?

hab nämlich noch ne ganz gute grafikkarte die ich aber später gegen ein pci expresskarte tauschen werde.

herbert


----------



## turboprinz (12. März 2005)

HiHo,

leider bekommt man solche Boards nicht! Es gibt vielleicht die Möglickeit das einige Hersteller so genannte Brücken mit liefern. Die wandelt dann PCIe auf AGP um. Musst di mal nach "googlen".

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

